# RABBIT KILL WITH A GAMEKEEPER CATAPULT



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

No one out there can say you're anything less than a cracking shot with any of your catapults! That's about as good of advertising as you could imagine.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

brilliant shooting!


----------

